# You're addicted to CP when...



## grumpy_owl (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought some of you crazy addicts could add your thoughts. Here's mine:

When you get new fragrance oils but don't do anything with them because you're still waiting for a shipment of castor oil. Three frustrating days pass before you remember the 25-pound blocks of MP under your kitchen counter.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 10, 2014)

When you literally dream about making soap nightly! 

Or when your husband brings random oils home for you to try in your soap recipes.

Or when you must try every homemade soap on the market because you love soap and think its beautiful, even though you make several pounds a week for fun!


----------



## Hilge (Aug 10, 2014)

And when you have stress and trouble in other areas in life, you think about making soap when you go to bed. It makes you feel good


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 11, 2014)

Your whole attitude for the week depends largely on the amount of soaps you got done the weekend before. True story.

My name is Julie and I am a soapaholic.


----------



## LuckyStar (Aug 11, 2014)

When you yell and giggle excitedly when you notice a huge tub of soybean oil on sale at walmart....people turned and stared


----------



## nframe (Aug 11, 2014)

When you look at every container as a potential soap mould...


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

When even your darling boyfriend starts looking at things to turn into molds..

Mine says to me yesterday., "what about tp and paper towel tubes"?
I'm thinking it's a good idea to make sample sized round soaps.. Thoughts?

Or when you start rendering your own fats bc the oil costs are sending you to the poorhouse. 

Or you have at least 50 tabs open in your browser and they are all soap related

Or when your older teenage son actually raids your soap closet

Or when you start thinking about how great its gonna be when said teen son FINALLY goes off to college so you can turn his room into a soap room..

Hi my name is Casie and im a soapaholic...


----------



## Claudia (Aug 11, 2014)

When you're sitting thinking quietly and one of your family, after watching you for a while asks; "You're thinking about soap, aren't you?" and you have to admit that yes, you were.....again...Then, after laughing about it together, you still try to explain the great idea you were having about a new shelving system for curing...


----------



## grumpy_owl (Aug 11, 2014)

These are so great! And it's true about the molds. I used to work for contractors and I on the job site I could scavenge all kinds of weird parts and scraps. Lots of PVC tubing, a great plastic thing divided into diamond shapes, not to mention begging the occasional cup of lye. I'd hold up something and ask the boss if he needed it. He'd sigh and roll his eyes and say, "I know, I know. Everything's a mold."


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 11, 2014)

You know your addicted to CP when you dream about winning the lottery because of all the soap equipment and supplies you could buy!


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

Or when you dont go to sleep until nearly 5am and back up at it at 9am


----------



## hmlove1218 (Aug 11, 2014)

When you're looking for houses and one of the requirements is it has to be a 4 bedroom (even though you only have 2 kids) so you can have a soaping room...


----------



## coffeetime (Aug 11, 2014)

....


----------



## coffeetime (Aug 11, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> When you're looking for houses and one of the requirements is it has to be a 4 bedroom (even though you only have 2 kids) so you can have a soaping room...


Ha! I did this too! 
Edit: that's weird... The app told me I couldn't post and then double posted.


----------



## seven (Aug 11, 2014)

when you typed: avocado coffee soap, plus the sentence: and it was delicious!


----------



## Kittie (Aug 11, 2014)

when you're at the grocery store and olive oil is on sale, and you pick up three 3 liter bottles, and your husband looks at you 3 aisles later, and sees nothing else in the cart but olive oil, and says "Aren't you going to buy any food?"


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh when you go to the store for chips and buy pringles bc you need a quick round mold


----------



## neeners (Aug 11, 2014)

When you can't bring yourself to try other people's soap bc that means you won't have an excuse to make your own!


----------



## vuladams (Sep 5, 2014)

When formulating new recipes is more exciting than sleep... 

When you prep everything the night before so you can make a fresh batch when you wake up (without having to wait for the lye to cool down)... 

When you start discriminating soap based on it's superfatting... 

When you no longer need to buy air fresheners... because the soap that's curing makes the whole house smell nice.... and friends always compliment how great your house smells every time they come over...

When you redesign your dining room, kitchen, and office to maximize soaping productivity... 

When you can no longer eat at your dining room table... 
SOAP SOAP EVERYWHERE!  

I'm Vanessa, and I'm a soapaholic.


----------



## Susie (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Vanessa!  Welcome to the addiction!:crazy:


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 5, 2014)

When you start negotiating buying fragrance and essential oils over groceries.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 5, 2014)

When you take cut soap and cure it at someone else's house because you are out of room!


----------



## Lady_A (Sep 6, 2014)

Jaccart789 said:


> Or when your husband brings random oils home for you to try in your soap recipes.



Does he have a brother?


----------



## Lady_A (Sep 6, 2014)

When a part of your kitchen is sectioned off as "no food shall enter here" because you don't want to risk contamination.
Oh, not of the food not mind you... but of your soaping equipment


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lady_A said:


> Does he have a brother?



LOL:lolno:

Actually he does


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 7, 2014)

When you think you spend ~20 hours a week on soapy things.  But, your significant other informs you: "You do this more than full time, you never take a day off..."


----------



## tersh79 (Sep 7, 2014)

When you find yourself practicing swirls in your ranch and hot sauce at dinner


----------



## Kittie (Sep 7, 2014)

When you're hungry, really hungry, and you go into your kitchen to make yourself some food, and the next thing you know you are in the middle of making 3 very nice logs of SOAP and you forgot all about being hungry


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 8, 2014)

When you foist off the unsellable end cuts to the house painter, cabbies, the local bartender--they must be smelled and used!

When your friends know that you're not picking up the phone or answering texts because you're running the stick blender, watching for trace and calculating colorants and DON'T CALL ME WHEN I'M SOAPING.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a group of friends who are too broke to afford hand made soaps, so they get all the odd stuff that I cannot sell and choose to not use myself.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Sep 9, 2014)

When yu barter with your local butcher for suet


----------



## herackonchiasa (Sep 9, 2014)

When yu go grocery shopping for soapmaking instead of sustenance.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 9, 2014)

Every morning checking this forum is part of your daily routine.  And, you can't go one day without learning something new that can apply to soap.


----------



## elmtree (Sep 9, 2014)

Your husband has joined  the addiction too when he's sending you texts (he designs missiles lol) asking you questions about what you can and can't do with soap design because he wants to make a bunch of complicated imbed molds and learn to make soap with you.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 9, 2014)

When you have too many oils/fats and EO's in the fridge and your husband is moaning there isn't enough room for the food.  You promise faithfullly to use them all up, but become get stuck because you can't run out of essential soaping oils, so you just have to order more!


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 9, 2014)

cgawlik said:


> you have at least 50 tabs open in your browser and they are all soap related



"Oh, shiny! <click>"     ...   "Squirrel! <click>"


----------



## elmtree (Sep 11, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> "Oh, shiny! <click>"     ...   "Squirrel! <click>"




Yes! My husband is always complaining about all of my tabs open and they're all soap related lol


----------



## Dahila (Sep 11, 2014)

When you have to buy extra fridge to keep your oils, EO's and creams


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 11, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> Every morning checking this forum is part of your daily routine.  And, you can't go one day without learning something new that can apply to soap.



Ohhhhhhh the sickness


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 11, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> Every morning checking this forum is part of your daily routine.  And, you can't go one day without learning something new that can apply to soap.




Forgot about Facebook because I wake up to forums, blogs, and YouTube videos on soap making. So much to learn yet so interesting. Can't get enough!!!  LOL


----------



## herackonchiasa (Sep 11, 2014)

Yu almost starve from not remembering that half your edible soaping ingredients are to be used for sustenance first. Lol


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 11, 2014)

When you log in to SMF more than 5 times a day


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 16, 2014)

When your friends, to whom you've just given some butt-ends and ugly soaps (upon their request), ask about curing times, and when you clear your throat to answer, they say, "Uh-oh, here it comes..."
Yes, I like to talk about soap. What other subjects are there?


----------



## herackonchiasa (Sep 16, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> When your friends, to whom you've just given some butt-ends and ugly soaps (upon their request), ask about curing times, and when you clear your throat to answer, they say, "Uh-oh, here it comes..."
> Yes, I like to talk about soap. What other subjects are there?



Ha !


----------



## boyago (Nov 8, 2014)

When you realize you play allot of soap related words on words with friends.


----------



## Mezza (Nov 9, 2014)

When your husband complains that his YouTube predictive watch list is full of soaping videos. Yes, I've hijacked his computer again, instead of using mine....


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2014)

When you type "s" into the search engine, and the top entry is SMF, and all the other entries are about soap.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, I drove 30 minutes yesterday to take pictures of soaps and get ideas for scent combinations/colors and "scout out the competition," and I don't even SELL soaps!!!


----------



## AMyers (Nov 9, 2014)

When you are willing to let your spouse play video games all day so they don't complain about you wanting to "waste" the day making soap!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 9, 2014)

AMyers said:


> When you are willing to let your spouse play video games all day so they don't complain about you wanting to "waste" the day making soap!



Irony, thy name is soap!


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2014)

AMyers said:


> When you are willing to let your spouse play video games all day so they don't complain about you wanting to "waste" the day making soap!



That would depend on the video game, right?


----------



## AMyers (Nov 9, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Irony, thy name is soap!



He did take a couple breaks to photograph the process 8)


----------



## herackonchiasa (Nov 18, 2014)

When you put more food into your soap than yu do into your body.


----------



## boyago (Nov 20, 2014)

When you find a mystery box in your closet and, yep more soap.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 20, 2014)

When you're watching the latest NASA video on the movement of Earth's CO2 gases, and instead of thinking of global warming, your first thought is, "Wow, that would make a great looking swirl". 

http://news.yahoo.com/nasa-simulation-shows-a-year-in-the-life-of-earth-s-co2-190708986.html


----------



## Jstar (Nov 20, 2014)

When you can't ever walk into a grocery store {or any other store for that matter} without thinking about soap, or soap molds, or soap ingredients, ....when every food item you see runs thru that 'wonder what this would be like in soap' list in your head..when you always end up in the 'oil isle' and the candle isle is a must stop place before leaving in case you find new scents that you may be able to find at your fave soap supplies website.

And the nightmare addiction you love never ends


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Boyago, that made me laugh so hard. So many times I've gone into the craft room and thought, "What's in that box?" And it's weird/failed/leftover soaps. Someday I'd like to try someone else's soaps just to see what's out there and get inspired, but I have elventy billion of my own uglies to use up.
So, you know you're addicted to soap-making when you strike a deal with the bar next door to let them take delivery of your boxes every day while you're working. I choke through the haze of spilled beer and cigarette smoke to pick up my packages. Sometimes, if I have 4 bucks to spare, I grab a plastic go-cup of wine to show a very small amount of appreciation. New Orleans, people!


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 21, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> Boyago, that made me laugh so hard. So many times I've gone into the craft room and thought, "What's in that box?" And it's weird/failed/leftover soaps. Someday I'd like to try someone else's soaps just to see what's out there and get inspired, but I have elventy billion of my own uglies to use up.
> So, you know you're addicted to soap-making when you strike a deal with the bar next door to let them take delivery of your boxes every day while you're working. I choke through the haze of spilled beer and cigarette smoke to pick up my packages. Sometimes, if I have 4 bucks to spare, I grab a plastic go-cup of wine to show a very small amount of appreciation. New Orleans, people!



haahaha, I was on a opening team for TFI Fridays in my early twenty's. I opened a store in Baton Rouge. We used to drive down to New Awlins almost every night. Thinking we were most of that spilled beer and haze you're describing.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a love/hate thing with NOLA. We're only 3 hours away. Love the  Saints.  live the food, but not so much about the culture. One of these days I'm gonna make a trip down just to look for soap shops (speaking of soap addiction). I know there is a cool barber and shave over on Magazine St. But never shopped around for soap there.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Yup yup, DW. Aiden Gill. An amazing high-end men's grooming salon. If I could get them to carry my soaps I would die a happy woman. But if you ever do come down, give me a call and we'll go out wilding. Or you can come over, we'll make some soaps and I'll cook dinner.


----------



## boyago (Nov 22, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> So, you know you're addicted to soap-making when you strike a deal with the bar next door to let them take delivery of your boxes every day while you're working. I choke through the haze of spilled beer and cigarette smoke to pick up my packages. Sometimes, if I have 4 bucks to spare, I grab a plastic go-cup of wine to show a very small amount of appreciation. New Orleans, people!



I was first thinking "huh, I wonder where you can still smoke in bars, the was like "A to-go drink! what the hell." Then "Oh, that makes sense".  They 86ed smoking in bars in California before I drank.  Then when I moved to Oregon I remember saddling up to a bar and the bartender putting an ashtray in front of me and my first thought was that he was trying to trick me or something.  Both CA and OR are pretty strict about liquor and serving rules.  Allot of that depends on the town your in too.


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 22, 2014)

Back to the topic (no offense intended):  You know you are addicted when a mediocre craft show brings you joy because now you will have room to make more soap (and a bit of cash to buy supplies.)


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 26, 2014)

You know you're addicted when you and your husband are watching tv and he asks how to spell casserole and you hear castor oil..


----------



## xraygrl (Nov 27, 2014)

When you find it difficult to type the word SOUP because your fingers/brain just assume you are thinking soap again.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 27, 2014)

When you're in the market and you look at a shopping list that says, carrot baby food, buttermilk, olive oil, isopropyl alcohol, lard, potatoes, beer, and you  realize everything on the list is for soaping and you still have no food in the house.


----------



## goji_fries (Dec 4, 2014)

Eat soap or make a pizza...


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 5, 2014)

When your husband comes home and asks you to turn off "your soap brain for a minute, so I can ask you a question". He already has stopped eating my soup because he's positive I've put lye in it - different crock, same model.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 8, 2014)

My 5 year old keeps telling me I should use Chobani containers as molds.


----------



## boyago (Dec 8, 2014)

houseofwool said:


> My 5 year old keeps telling me I should use Chobani containers as molds.



That's funny, I was just checking out my 5 year olds fruit-cup cups thinking they are a pretty nice size and shape.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 8, 2014)

You know your addicted to soaping when you're  making mayonnaise (with kitchen sb) and can't  control the urge to stop and pour when mayo has only reached "light trace".


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 8, 2014)

Also....when the neighbors warn you that a mysterious woman has been stalking your house early every morning
and it doesn't alarm you.  (Because we live near a school and dd sets up a mini garage sale to sell her old toys/books
and  once gave free soap with purchase, so now some of the school staff drop buy for more soap. It was a great way to clear room for the 10 lbs of curing Christmas soap!)


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 16, 2014)

You order extra soap supplies during the holidays assuming your spouse will assume the boxes are Christmas gifts for them and not open the packages. :evil:


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 16, 2014)

Someone posted this on a FB HP Soap Group....


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 16, 2014)

^^^Ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## boyago (Dec 20, 2014)

When your miffed cause you can't find your new panty hose, and your a dude.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 21, 2014)

You're browsing through the lingerie section of the department store looking for a bridal shower gift, see an amazing bra & panty set, and think "Those colors would make a great soap. What an interesting design too. I wonder if I can recreate it....." I had to make a hasty departure as I'm pretty sure the sales girl was ready to call security thinking I was an escaped mental patient because I was laughing and shaking my head at my soaping thought process!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 21, 2014)

Lol, KristaY! 
When you flatten and take home a paper coffee cup from Chicago because it has interesting colors you want to replicate in a soap. And my mom, bless her heart, was like, "That's so pretty! Send me one when you make them!"


----------



## MarisaJensen (Dec 21, 2014)

You have 7 soaps to use in the shower and still need more. 

When everything you look at suddenly becomes a soap "tool".


----------



## minipops (Dec 22, 2014)

Woke in the middle of the night, cause you have a nightmare that your oldest child was messing with your newly molded soap while you were at work.


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 22, 2014)

When you get online to check out some information but end up on this forum before you even get to the info.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 22, 2014)

When you are disappointed the banana cream pie won't reach proper trace for texturing the top.


----------



## boyago (Dec 22, 2014)

When you can recognize (and ignore) the light slowly going out of the eyes of your friends and loved ones while explaining your new soap adventure and why how your using certain ingredients and processes.


----------



## Bubli (Dec 27, 2014)

...you have to force yourself to stop fondling and gazing like a love struck dummy at your most recent precious master piece yet, which sadly enough, as highly as you prize this odd possession, it should do more than clean filthy bodies and leave nasty rings in your tub...."do more"like maybe rule the world or something (cuz you know it's just that **** good!even though everyone else is like, "it's SOAP!")
....or when you find yourself wishing people wouldn't think you are strange to carry around a bar of soap all the while you are poking, studying, sniffing, licking it...because yeah, I'd do that, I totally would IF I knew that my community wouldn't eventually make me out to be some nut job "that crazy old lady down the street who talks to her soap,names it kitty and dresses it up in doll clothes."

Or when you buy every one else's soap just make sure you still like your own better.

Or you like your soap so much you'll cut off any hand that touches it.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 27, 2014)

Your making custard for you trifle and waiting for a good trace


----------



## AnnaO (Dec 27, 2014)

Your backpacking-in-Thailand-over-the-festive-season daughter texts you to let you know her plane has landed safely on Koh Samui island.
And after feeling relieved that she is safe and sound, you then immediately start thinking of liquid soap...!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 27, 2014)

When you get a $50 gift certificate for Christmas for a certain Washington State supplier I will not name and despite your trepidation/horror about working with them again, you SQUEE inside because ... fifty bucks of stuff!
Honestly, I don't care how long it takes or whether they forget my free sample (again). I have everything I need and whatever I can buy on top is just lagniappe.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 27, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> When you get a $50 gift certificate for Christmas for a certain Washington State supplier I will not name and despite your trepidation/horror about working with them again, you SQUEE inside because ... fifty bucks of stuff!
> Honestly, I don't care how long it takes or whether they forget my free sample (again). I have everything I need and whatever I can buy on top is just lagniappe.



Yeah, Free can buy a lot of good will and patience.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 27, 2014)

When you buy NaOH by the case and the hardware store clerk gives you the skeptical, raised eyebrow look.  Does he think my drains are SUPER clogged, or that I'm secretly making illegal drugs!?


----------



## Mezza (Dec 28, 2014)

When you're pouring yourself a fresh juice, and have that overwhelming urge to grab a skewer and run it through the foam in a figure 8....


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 2, 2015)

Your viewing Pinterest and a friend posts a recipe for a buffalo chicken panini recipe and all you can see is an orange and white textured top CP soap cut with a wavy cutter.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 3, 2015)

You keep certain soap bars for sentimental reasons. (Me: have one bar of Bastile from my second batch ever that is like my soap grandaddy.)


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 3, 2015)

^^Yup. I try to keep at least one bar from every batch ever made. I had to let a few go...like losing a child (sheds tear...)


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 3, 2015)

Bubli said:


> ...you have to force yourself to stop fondling and gazing like a love struck dummy at your most recent precious master piece
> 
> Wait. Why would you do that? Soap cures twice as fast when you fondle/idolize it at least 3 times a day.  When you ignore it; it gets dos. It's a fact.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 3, 2015)

Bubli said:


> Wait. Why would you do that? Soap cures twice as fast when you fondle/idolize it at least 3 times a day.  When you ignore it; it gets dos. It's a fact.



Hahaha. DOS root cause finally found! Soap neglect.

Also I believe in soap gods that grant boons and curses. It is the only explanation for some batches.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ha ha ha! More excuses to fondle my soaps... I mean... Uh...


----------



## Dahila (Jan 3, 2015)

Dreaming whole night about LS, then waking up and going back to sleep and still dreaming about making LS:shock:


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jan 4, 2015)

When you're watching a soap tutorial on the laptop and notice a black speck on the screen, but hesitate to wipe it away because for a mad moment you think you're touching raw soap.

For MPers: When you run around the house muttering, "Where is my alcohol? I know I had half a bottle. I need that alcohol now!" Good thing my mom wasn't here to hear that.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 6, 2015)

You ask your hubby how much soap was left over... He made soup tonight.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 7, 2015)

When you watch YouTube videos of soapmaking in languages you don't understand, because......we all speak SOAP! :-D


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am going to add Soap as a language to my resume now.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm very jealous, for me to buy that much mica, I would probably have to remortgage my house!


----------



## boyago (Jan 11, 2015)

When your cooking dinner and it just feels weird to measure thing by volume.


----------



## boyago (Jan 19, 2015)

When after liking someones post on rendering lard or tallow you realize you haven't eaten meat in 22 years.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 20, 2015)

When you get excited about having to organize a closet to make room...


----------



## choco_soap (Jan 24, 2015)

You talk about soaps repeatedly and others try to change the subject and you bring it right back to soap

You try to kick older kids out so you can have more room to make and store soap

You act like its Christmas morning every time you make soap


----------



## Bayougirl (Jan 24, 2015)

When you use a stick blender for soup (not soap) and it just doesn't feel right!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 24, 2015)

When your grocery shopping husband doesn't even ask, just tosses in the nice lard from Big Saver or the red palm oil from Trader Joe's I've been dying to try.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 24, 2015)

When planning a Pacman cake for a friend but Google Pacman soap instead!!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jan 24, 2015)

When you become a pusher and recruiter.
My house cleaner shyly asked where I get my supplies and the following exchange took place.
Camille: I want to make some soaps for friends and family, just melt and pour Christmas gifts.
Me: Awesome! Here's the info I have: blahdeebleedeblah.
Camille, a month later: OMG that was fun! I'm addicted! But I'm feeling like somehow it's not enough...
Me: Want to learn to make CP?
Camille: Yeah! Where do I start?
Me: ... Oh, honey, you are in for it now.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol! ^^^

When your husband just smirks at you when you run out for groceries and come back with an 8 lb pail of lard.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 25, 2015)

When you take the kids to the park, see another child with a gorgeous rainbow coloured jumper and your first thought is how do I recreate that....


----------



## Rowan (Jan 25, 2015)

When your student comes downstairs at 12 midnight to say she has difficulty sleeping as our neighbour is making so much noise and asking if he was doing DIY. I vaguely look at her and say, can you chat to my husband (as I'm concentrating really hard on swirling and swearing about our noisy neighbour in the back of my mind). I finish soaping and ask my husband what the hell our neighbour was doing.  He turns round and says, "no darling, the noise was you"! I had absolutely no idea!!!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 25, 2015)

When on these forums you hear about some store named smart and final that you have never heard of. Immediately you go on line and find one 45mins away that sells 50# blocks of lard and all beef shortening (tallow) for around $30 each!!  (Actually 31 and change). 

Yup grabbed the car keys and a few hours later I'm much richer in fats than before. ( now there is a phrase only a soap maker would be happy to say!)


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jan 25, 2015)

Dorymae, I love Smart & Final Iris. When I was in L.A. I shopped there all the time. And @Rowan: I flattened a paper coffee cup from a shop in Chicago and carried it home in my suitcase because it had the most interesting green and blue combination I'd ever seen. My mother just rolled her eyes.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol grumpy owl, I can totally understand where you're coming from. I'd probably stick it in my soaping journal when I got home! Who needs holiday snaps anyway .


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 26, 2015)

You have the unbearable urge to bang your casserole dish down to get out the air bubbles.


----------



## Mezza (Jan 26, 2015)

When a quick glance at a pastry shop window becomes a photo opportunity of treats you could recreate as soap.... (and hide in the office fridge as a prank for those that steal food....)


----------



## maya (Jan 27, 2015)

When the only thing that makes it okay that three of your OLDER kids are moving out is that you get a soaping room.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Jan 27, 2015)

When your own family doesn't know the names of each of your soaps like you do.  

"What one is this?"
"Obviously, it's the goat milk soap. Don't you remember???"  How could they not remember?


----------



## JuneP (Jan 27, 2015)

*Soaping dreams*

When you are soaping in your dreams. Dreamed of spilling my lye solution a couple of nights ago. Yikes!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jan 28, 2015)

When you eagerly await your clay order from Amazon to come in the mail and you check the tracking status like 50 times a day and when it comes in you jump in the car to pick it up from the post office only to realize that you still have 6 hours of your work day left and you cry cause you can't use your new goodies yet.


----------



## claryza (Jan 31, 2015)

When you try not to look at soap pictures because they make you want to start soaping right away


----------



## srblatt17 (Feb 1, 2015)

When you literally soap in your sleep and wake up exhausted.  I do this also when I make jams and jellies. 

When you would rather buy soap supplies than new clothes.  

When anything and everything you see can be a mold.  

When you smell like fragrance oil all the time even after a shower.


----------



## claryza (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol I agree with the mold thing


----------



## TRBeck (Feb 1, 2015)

srblatt17 said:


> When you smell like fragrance oil all the time even after a shower.


Guilty.

Also, when your last batch is only 12 hours old and you are contemplating umolding it to squeeze in another before bed.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Feb 3, 2015)

When you're watching the Super Bowl and see Arizona rock formations and it gets you thinking you wanna try to make the same colors in your soap lol


----------



## grumpy_owl (Feb 3, 2015)

When you go to bed thinking, "If I get up early enough, I'll have two hours to squeeze in a soap before work." #neveractuallymamagedto


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 7, 2015)

I complimented a young co-worker on her nails yesterday and she described the process and finished by saying, "Youtube  "nail stamping." I did, it's fascinating, but all I could think of as I  was watching was....Gee, I wonder if this could be adapted somehow to decorate soap!!!


----------



## claryza (Feb 7, 2015)

Evrytime I see cakes. I think of adapting the color to my soap lol


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 8, 2015)

When you hear someone say they need to go pick up some soap at the store and you feel offended, even when you don't even know them well.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> When you hear someone say they need to go pick up some soap at the store and you feel offended, even when you don't even know them well.



My mother in law does this frequently. I even took some bars back I was so annoyed. They only get bars I don't mind parting with now.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Mar 13, 2015)

When you consider ways to "rebatch" a dry chocolate cake


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Mar 15, 2015)

When you use half of your next college semester tuition on soaping supplies...


----------



## vuladams (Mar 23, 2015)

When you run out of counter space for new soap, because you already have ten bars in use.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 23, 2015)

When you have to start sneaking in supplies so the hubby can't see them. (Some days I have to beat him home).  However, he is a huge supporter of my addiction and business. Sometimes I just feel guilty.


----------



## Dana89 (Mar 23, 2015)

When no cleaning supplies are needed to mop the floor in your "soap, cure, trim, package" room. Just a mop with hot water and you have the cleanest floor in town from running your mop over dropped soap bits and trimmings.


----------



## boyago (May 27, 2015)

The Obligation Shower - Showering not because you necessarily need to but because you have a soap that needs testing.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 27, 2015)

When you have a sheet of paper beside your 'soap basket' in the bathroom that tells you which soap to use next due to curing test stages.

This basket is next to another basket of soap you just want to use.

You have to stand there for five minutes first and stare at the baskets and decide if you are going to use a soap from the 'I just want to use this soap' or "I need to do a cure test' soap.


----------



## commoncenz (May 27, 2015)

When someone is talking to you; boring you to death and all of the sudden the unbidden thought pops into your head ..."This is taking away from time I could be soaping".


----------



## grumpy_owl (May 27, 2015)

When you watch Orphan Black or Orange Is the New Black and think, "They don't know the first thing about a home soap business!"


----------



## Teahouse (May 27, 2015)

When your entire lunch time at work consists of you going through your neatly laminated pages of types of oils and skin benefits to decide on what your next soap should be formulated out of and calculating each solution. 

Yes, there goes my lunch time while everyone is out enjoying the sun....such a book worm...


----------



## jules92207 (May 28, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> When you watch Orphan Black or Orange Is the New Black and think, "They don't know the first thing about a home soap business!"



Ha ha ha! I totally think that!!!


----------



## boyago (May 28, 2015)

When your friends and loved ones no longer recoil when you say "hey, smell this".


----------

